# Wtb ne tx



## ntxyankee2 (Jul 3, 2015)

I am looking for a few acres in NE Texas.

Around Henderson County or an adjoining county.


----------



## Texasgirl72 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a little under 6 acres in Navarro County. It has a 5/3 house on it that needs a bit more improvements but is mostly done. I planned to list it again but since it's adjacent to Henderson Co, thought I'd check into your needs first.


----------



## ntxyankee2 (Jul 3, 2015)

Please send me more info on your property in Navarro County.

My email is [email protected]


----------



## Texasgirl72 (Feb 6, 2013)

Email has been sent!


----------

